# Location of Sirius satellite radio controller, merger of XM and Sirius...



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Where is the Sirius module located in the EOS?*

In my GTI, my XM module is under the front passenger seat. Does anyone know where the Sirius module is located in the EOS?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Where is the Sirius module located in the EOS? (Midlife Crisis 2)*

I haven't checked yet, but here are some good spots to look:
*GTI/Rabbit* - Under passenger seat
*Jetta/GLI* - Buttom of parcel shelf
*Passat* - Right side of trunk (false wall)


----------



## DANBURY VW-PASSAT (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Where is the Sirius module located in the EOS? (OEMpl.us)*

in the trunk lid..... thats what we have been told


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Where is the Sirius module located in the EOS? (DANBURY VW-PASSAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DANBURY VW-PASSAT* »_in the trunk lid..... thats what we have been told

Yup, the module, and the antennas are on the underside of the trunk lid.


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Where is the Sirius module located in the EOS? (Jpics)*

Thank you for the information. It should be real easy to switch from Sirius to XM.


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Where is the Sirius module located in the EOS? (ehdg eos)*

Here is an update. The Sirius module is under the front passenger seat....just like in the GTI. It is not in the trunk. Should be an easy swap.


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

Do you have to remove the seat to get to it? Or is it easy to get to? Do tell!! I want my XM back...


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Bef)*

It appears to be pretty easy....the power passenger seat goes back far enough to give you access to the cover over the satellite radio module. It looks like it is a matter of removing two or three screws and disconnecting the three electrical connections. Once I swap out the Sirius module for XM within the next 3 weeks, I will attempt to make the switch myself. If no one has posted the results of a similar swap, I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks.
We found an XM/Sirius swap on OEM plus that allows you do swap for $50... Don't know if you already got your XM unit, but if you didn't you may want to check this out!








http://vw.oempl.us/product_inf...3c0fb


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Bef)*

That is exactly what I'm going to do....swap the units through this vendor. I'm going to make the call this afternoon. I measured both units (the XM in my GTI and the Sirius in my EOS) at lunch and they are identical....should be relatively easy.


----------



## atlantanorth (Nov 7, 2006)

*Replacing Sirius Tuner Pack with XM Pack*

In an earlier post someone mentinoed the tuner pack was located under the passenger seat. I assume it is under the very front plastic cover one sees when the seat is moved back. Is that true and How does one remove the plastic cover correctly without breaking it?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Replacing Sirius Tuner Pack with XM Pack (Bef)*

The plastic panel just pops off... grab the whole thing and slide it forward. Its easy... and once off you'll go "oh okay i see now"... sorry but i never took pics to show... it just doesnt warrant pictures.


----------



## atlantanorth (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Sirius Tuner Pack with XM Pack (Shaka)*

Thanks - it seemed fairly solid and I did not want to force it in a particular direction


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Sirius Tuner Pack with XM Pack (atlantanorth)*

How flexible is this swap? Could I stick an HD Radio Tuner in instead of XM or Sirius? While I enjoyed the sirius sampler originally supplied by VW, I've used my friend's Sirius and XM accounts to get a better idea of the programming vs price and I'm not too impressed. It seems like a lot of the news, sports, comedy, etc are just audio releases of their normal TV broadcast which leads to plenty of these kinds of situations:
"So white guys act like this... and black guys be all like this", "As you can see here the weather front is moving in from this direction", "Wow that pass was amazing"
That may pass for great commentary on TV but without the picture those words mean nothing. So I'm lookin for just a few more music channels to choose from and I think HD Radio might do the trick. Does anybody know if the swap is possible?
Also, more pictures of the Sirius and Xm units as well as their mounting locations would be great!
(note) I know that the sat antenna won't be used by an HD tunner. I'm really just interested in using the dash controls if possible.


_Modified by aflaedge at 10:03 AM 1-30-2007_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Sirius Tuner Pack with XM Pack (aflaedge)*

It's an interesting idea, but my guess is that unless VW comes out with an HD tuner, you're out of luck in that scenario. The "HD" (I hate that name because it's not HD it's just digital) signal comes across the regular FM antenna, so the module would undoubtedly have to go behind the head unit. Even then, because it's actually part of the FM dial, the HD module would probably not use the Sat radio input.


----------



## atlantanorth (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Where is the Sirius module located in the EOS? (Midlife Crisis 2)*

Since I just swapped my Sirius module for an XM one I can tell you for a fact it is under the passenger seat. The plastic cover slides off and there are two screws in the front and one in the back that anchor the module.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Where is the Sirius module located in the EOS? (atlantanorth)*

Dynaudio (Under Drivers Seat)

Satellite Radio (Under Passanger Seat)


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Sirius Tuner Pack with XM Pack (gilesrulz)*

Those guys over at http://www.diceelectronics.com have an interesting factory integrated solution which pipes in through the sat/changer and includes ipod integration. While it isn't out for VW yet, I'm hoping that I can swap it out for the aux input connection in the glove box. From what I recall the vw ipod adapter uses a cd changer like connection and has control functions, although limited, over the factory radio. I know that there is a length discussion of this elsewhere, but if I could keep my sirius and in dash cd changer while also adding HD radio and preserving ipod functionality all through the factory radio, I'll be one happy camper. If I have to ditch the sirius then no biggie.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Replacing Sirius Tuner Pack with XM Pack (aflaedge)*

It might interest some people that there's some pretty serious noise today about a XM + Sirius merger. The idea has been batted around for a while.
http://www.electronista.com/ar...today/


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Replacing Sirius Tuner Pack with XM Pack (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

If the merger goes through, you should be able to access either service from an existing module. Here is an email I received earlier today as an XM subscriber...
February 20, 2007 
Dear XM Radio Subscriber: 
We want to share with you some exciting news: Yesterday, in Washington DC, we announced XM Radio will be merging with Sirius Satellite Radio to form the premier digital audio service. 
The merger will create a satellite radio company that will provide consumers across the country with more and better premium radio programming. The combined company will be able to compete better in what has become a very complex and dynamic entertainment market. 
Where today our exclusive contracts mean you had to choose between baseball and football or Oprah and Martha Stewart, the new company will seek to ensure that in the future, you will be able to access both companies' programming. And, once we are fully integrated, those of you who have factory-installed satellite radio will no longer be limited to the programming provided by the exclusive satellite radio service chosen by their car manufacturer. 
This merger should be completed in late 2007 or early in 2008. Throughout the year, we will provide updates on how the merger is progressing and information will be available at our website, http://www.xmradio.com. 
Between today and the merger date, as well as during the period immediately after the merger date, all of your services will remain the same. The channel lineup, the customer service number, the great music technology, and the XM Radio web site will all remain unchanged and there will be no disruption to service. But, if you have questions, information will be available and maintained on our website, and you can contact our Listener Care team at 800-XMRADIO, with questions and concerns. 
XM Radio continues to be committed to providing you the highest quality audio entertainment and customer service available today. After the merger, our new company will be able to offer you the most exciting listening experience in radio. 
Sincerely, 
Hugh Panero CEO, XM Satellite Radio 
Forward Looking Statements This letter contains "forward-looking statements" within the meaning of the Private Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995…


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Sirius Tuner Pack with XM Pack (Funmobile)*

And what the letter doesn't say is that the new company will be free to increase it's prices at will without fear of driving it's customers to the competition.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

Agreed. It seems any new innovation that may help lessor known artists a chance to get some play falls prey to the malling (spelling intentional) of America music. Stay tunde for more American Idol...
And for this further homoginzed and filtered music, we will be charging you more to hear less variety.
This is just like cable programming. Do we not learn from our mistakes?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Sirius Tuner Pack with XM Pack (Funmobile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funmobile* »_If the merger goes through, you should be able to access either service from an existing module. Here is an email I received earlier today as an XM subscriber...
February 20, 2007 
Dear XM Radio Subscriber: 
We want to share with you some exciting news: Yesterday, in Washington DC, we announced XM Radio will be merging with Sirius Satellite Radio to form the premier digital audio service. 
The merger will create a satellite radio company that will provide consumers across the country with more and better premium radio programming. The combined company will be able to compete better in what has become a very complex and dynamic entertainment market. 
Where today our exclusive contracts mean you had to choose between baseball and football or Oprah and Martha Stewart, the new company will seek to ensure that in the future, you will be able to access both companies' programming. And, once we are fully integrated, those of you who have factory-installed satellite radio will no longer be limited to the programming provided by the exclusive satellite radio service chosen by their car manufacturer. 
This merger should be completed in late 2007 or early in 2008. Throughout the year, we will provide updates on how the merger is progressing and information will be available at our website, http://www.xmradio.com. 
Between today and the merger date, as well as during the period immediately after the merger date, all of your services will remain the same. The channel lineup, the customer service number, the great music technology, and the XM Radio web site will all remain unchanged and there will be no disruption to service. But, if you have questions, information will be available and maintained on our website, and you can contact our Listener Care team at 800-XMRADIO, with questions and concerns. 
XM Radio continues to be committed to providing you the highest quality audio entertainment and customer service available today. After the merger, our new company will be able to offer you the most exciting listening experience in radio. 
Sincerely, 
Hugh Panero CEO, XM Satellite Radio 
Forward Looking Statements This letter contains "forward-looking statements" within the meaning of the Private Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995… 

Oh goody. Twice as many channels I have no interest in ever listening to... I could care less about martha, oprah, howard, anthony, opie and the rest of the overpriced/overhyped "talent." And the same goes for nascar, nhl, nba, nfl, eieio, etc.
Sure would be nice if those of us just interested in the basic channels were able to pay less instead of subsidizing the "talent" and sports channels.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Sirius Tuner Pack with XM Pack (owr084)*

I would think in order to get any kind of merger approved, there will be heavy restrictions on pricing. I think the best that may come from this will be they will offer ala carte pricing on programming rather than all or nothing.


----------

